# Epik finally makes it official



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Although most of us already knew Epik was out of business they finally made it official. I feel bad for all the people who have had no luck getting their warranty issues addressed, especially in light of the fact they mysteriously seems to have an awful lot of parts for sale now. What a shame.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think if I had one of their products with a problem... I would be on the phone trying to get replacement parts while they still have some.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I think if I had one of their products with a problem... I would be on the phone trying to get replacement parts while they still have some.


Many have tried but only a precious few have met with success it seems. To be honest, I'm quite surprised there hasn't been any legal action against the company; they've feigned being in business for over a year, yet have systematically been ignoring warranty claims. I've read of countless instances like that, so it seems as though a lot of people have found themselves in an unfortunate position.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It is a shame... I wonder if they will do like the furniture stores do and open up under a new name and start selling again to others.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> It is a shame... I wonder if they will do like the furniture stores do and open up under a new name and start selling again to others.


This would not suprise me a bit. Evidently people must really like thier products because most of the items listed for sale are sold out already.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Basshead81 said:


> This would not suprise me a bit. Evidently people must really like thier products because most of the items listed for sale are sold out already.


Assuming they ever existed in the first place...


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

When I was subwoofer shopping people were waiting a couple of months or more for their sub to ship.
I am glad I went a different route.
My condolences for the people that got burned.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Not everyone was burned. I own a couple of the awesome Dynasty series and have had no problems since I purchased them years ago. They still kick butt.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It was a good product from a good company. Just the way of it in these economic times. Sorry to see them go!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I was going to buy a Conquest but they discontinued it before I had the money.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its funny that probably 6 months ago I made a few posts in regards to Epik not replying to people about warranty issues and not returning customer calls and totally ignoring warranty requests. As soon as it was brought up a whole lot of Epik owners were jumping up and down crying fowl and saying "if you don't own anything from Epik your opinion doesn't matter"

Funny how you don't hear much from those same people. Anyways sad to see this happen, but not because I feel bad for Chad and Epik. But because unfortunately it leaves a bit of a black eye on the rest of the great ID companies that have been around long before Epik and will still be around long after this fiasco.

In the end this hurts the great ID companies more then it does the ones.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Never knew these guys but I thought they were done a year ago and then for reasons unknown came back for one last go. I hope that everyone can get the just do when it comes to replacements


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> Not everyone was burned. I own a couple of the awesome Dynasty series and have had no problems since I purchased them years ago. They still kick butt.


No one said everybody got burned, just that there are a lot of warranty issues not being addressed when it appears as though they could be.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

theJman said:


> No one said everybody got burned, just that there are a lot of warranty issues not being addressed when it appears as though they could be.


That's definitely a concern...

Jim, do you know Chad Kuypers?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I commented on the HTS FB post about this, but I'll comment here as well. It is unfortunate to lose another company. It is disgusting how many people's warranty/support claims have been ignored when Epik apparently has parts to sell. He should cannibalize remaining inventory to settle as many outstanding warranty claims as possible, rather than trying to make a few more dollars.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

gorb said:


> I commented on the HTS FB post about this, but I'll comment here as well. It is unfortunate to lose another company. It is disgusting how many people's warranty/support claims have been ignored when Epik apparently has parts to sell. He should cannibalize remaining inventory to settle as many outstanding warranty claims as possible, rather than trying to make a few more dollars.


Very true.

Fortunately, we have communities like ours now that can inform people should they not settle up - and should this happen and they try to get back into business later, we can make sure to inform people to be careful purchasing products from a company that would perform such a maneuver.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> That's definitely a concern...
> 
> Jim, do you know Chad Kuypers?


My only contact with Chad was about 2 years ago, when I was trying to secure an Empire or Legend for review. He was ambivalent at best, but I just assumed it was due to what he probably deemed as 'yet another request for a review unit'. That may have been prescience, as it turns out.

AV123, eD, Epik, too many ID companies are not simply going out of business, but going down ignominiously. Most of the ID companies that I can think of go out of their way to provide quality products and service. I hope they don't suffer from collateral damage, but I suspect there will be more than a few people who swear off ID entirely. That would be unfortunate.


----------

